

Ask HN: service api for image processing - minalecs

Does anyone know of a service provider that has a good api to send an image for resize?  Would be preferable that this service could automatically dump the images into my s3 account.  Also would help if there is gem for it too but not necessary.
======
byoung2
<http://www.encoding.com/>

_In addition to video inputs, we also can convert popular image formats
including DPX, EXR, GIF, JPEG, JPEG-2000, PDF, PhotoCD, PNG, Postscript, SVG,
and TIFF._

 _Once completed, tell us where to deliver the encoded files: FTP / SFTP, your
CDN or cloud storage location_

------
mhusby
<http://www.appspotimage.com/> has an api built for that. Also this is builtin
to the app engine api (thats what they use) so if you feel like doing a little
python hacking you can make one yourself that will send it to s3.

~~~
minalecs
thanks ill check it out.

